# Takara motors NEW R32



## sean8564 (Dec 30, 2004)

125,000 K
5 spd 
Wine Red 
Sun Roof 
Power windows
Power Steering
Digital Climte control 
Aftermarket exhaust 
After market R/ wheeels 
Pasanger side 
bumper 
front fender 
door and rear quarter 
paint is faiding

Just picked it up 2 days ago and it will be on the way next week. 
Asking 6500
www.takaramotors.com


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

new to you...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wheels dont look aftermarket, they look stock.


----------



## sean8564 (Dec 30, 2004)

That is the rear wheels 
and yes new to us


----------



## Tycar (Dec 13, 2005)

sean8564 said:


> 125,000 K
> 5 spd
> Wine Red
> Sun Roof
> ...


are you saying you are selling an R32 for $6500 in the us?


----------



## sean8564 (Dec 30, 2004)

yes that is what i am saying


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

pressume your selling this as an off road car or in parts??


----------



## Tycar (Dec 13, 2005)

which model is it? is it the 2.6 2.5 or 2.0 motor? what year?


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

r32= RB20 engine from factory.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

this will be an off road vehicle? or sold in parts (kit car)?


----------



## sean8564 (Dec 30, 2004)

off road but for 4K extra I can give you a skyline title for it. 
www.takaramotors.com
I willpost up more pics 
yes this is a RB20 
I also have GTR's and any other car you want. updating the site everyday.


----------



## sean8564 (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

god thats terrible!


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

so your saying you can legailse the car for $4000???  

mmmmmm


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

well i would have paid about $1000 for that car in japan in that mess


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

What part of the US?


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

Forget about it. I wouldn't waste money by putting tires on that thing. That car has only so much potential and to be honest, it would only be feasable for a school kid to buy it just because it says "skyline" across its ass. Besides, it looks like someone used a baseball bat to wash it. Reminds me of Snow Whites cherry. It's red with at least 7 dents in it!


----------

